# Symphony Pro pour iPad: arnaque?



## iSuck (7 Janvier 2013)

Salut à tous.

Il y a plus d'1 mois j'ai acheté un iPad surtout pour avoir un logiciel de notation que je puisse utiliser en dehors de chez moi ou en vacances, et Symphony Pro est le premier à apparaître sur l'App Store après une recherche. Chouette, je vais pouvoir recopier mes partitions au propre hors de chez moi, je me dis.
Mais un mois plus tard, je déchante pour plusieurs raisons. Primo, l'appli plante très très souvent sous iOS 6 -- dès que vous créez quelque chose avec plus de 4 portées ça plante, deuxio l'appli a été discrètement retirée de l'App Store il y a quelques semaines, tertio le développeur avait annoncé jeudi dernier sur sa page Facebook une grosse mise à jour dans la semaine (ça devait être la version 3.0 en lieu et place de la 2.6) qui n'a finalement pas montré le bout de son nez et quartio (?) cette page Facebook a fermé hier, quintio (??) le site Web de l'appli est fermé depuis Mathusalem! 
Ça commence à sentir l'arnaque et je suis d'autant plus énervé que cette appli était prometteuse sur la forme. Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre ici possède cette appli? Comment est-ce que je suis supposé me faire rembourser maintenant???


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2013)

Tu envoies ce même message à Apple et ils devraient te rembourser vu que l&#8217;application n&#8217;est plus dispo sur le Store.


----------

